# knit-New doll patterns



## Claireknits (Jan 30, 2018)

Four of my dolls are now available on Ravelry with an automatic 20% on each one until 22nd March. (No code needed) 
Please say hi to Aimee Doll, Becky Doll, Tilda Doll Susan and Tilda Doll Jane.
These dolls are knitted flat,use DK/Light worsted yarn and basic shaping. 
The Tilda doll clothes are sewn on. Aimee's and Becky's clothes are removable.

https://www.ravelry.com/designers/claire-fairall-designs


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## sandipawz (Apr 13, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

This should be posted on the for sale category.


----------



## PeggySca (May 17, 2012)

Beautiful work


----------



## Candycounter1 (Mar 28, 2017)

Those are cute & sweet ????


----------



## Claireknits (Jan 30, 2018)

MMWRay said:


> This should be posted on the for sale category.


Whoops! Sorry, I'm still pretty new here and trying to find my way around. thanks for telling me.

:sm24:


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

So cute!


----------



## la7deonce (Sep 14, 2012)

Really cute.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Cute dolls.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

SO cute!


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

They are so so cute. :sm24:


----------

